# How does the Cruze handle hills?



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

I test drove a 1.4t Cruze last week but it was all flat around the dealership. I live in San Francisco and I was wondering how the Cruze handles hills? I really liked how it handled and it was very quiet inside. I didn't drive on any freeways though so I don't know about that.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

i think you will find it handles excellent...but going up you see poor fuel economy numbers..but then again...i think any car..without true electric will experience poor fuel economy going up hills...

i have a saturn vue hybrid also...and going up hills...is a fuel economy killer...


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

Zenman said:


> I test drove a 1.4t Cruze last week but it was all flat around the dealership. I really liked how it handled and it was very quiet inside. I didn't drive on any freeways though so I don't know about that.


It is very quiet! Hills? I live in the flat Midwest, so I have no idea.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

It's not bad, you may have to drop a gear or give a bit extra gas than anything other car would need, but it does handle them fairly well


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*No Complaints here......*

We just drove 1K miles from Michigan to Gulf Shores, AL. and the Cruze handled the hills with ease...you can find yourself doing 80/85 mph real easy if your not careful. The Cruze didn't seem to labor at all and it never downshifted out of 6th gear. Got 32/33 mpg. overall (65-70 mph.). And, YES, the car is so quiet and well mannered. Absolutely a joy to drive....Love it!


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

jaygeo1 said:


> the Cruze handled the hills with ease...you can find yourself doing 80/85 mph real easy if your not careful. And, YES, the car is so quiet and well mannered. Absolutely a joy to drive....Love it!


You are so right. The Cruze is a great freeway car if you want to make time. I hear some folks like driving it at 95 mph


----------



## Zenman (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for your replies everyone. I'm more curious about how the Cruze's power handles steep hills, like the ones in San Francisco, not freeway hills. 

Also, I read in another thread that when you stop on a hill, the Cruze starts rolling backward as soon as you take your foot off the break. I guess that happens in all cars (except the prius) but that it's more noticeable in the Cruze because the car automatically switches into neutral when you are stopped.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I think it handles hills really well power wise and unlike some cars I've had in the past the transmission is quick to downshift and hold a gear when needed. Rolling back on hills definitely bothered me at first. Every car I've had would creep up, or stay at a standstill on even the steepest of hills so I would be slow moving from the brake to gas. The cruze shifts to neutral so if you let off the brake you start rolling and of coarse would gain momentum fast If you don't push the gas quickly.


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Talking about the roll back part. Unless the person is on your ass behind you, you won't ever have to worry about rolling into someone. Once you let off the brake the trans will shift back into drive, but you can also just give it a little gas with the brake still on so it does stay in gear.

I doubt you have to worry about literally rolling down a hill. Some people (myself included) have experienced just a little roll back because of that delay from lifting off the brake to the trans going into gear.

I'd suggest test driving one for yourself in that situation to see how it would handle a stop on a steep incline though. Only you can make the decision whether the car is capable or not.


----------



## elwood58 (Feb 2, 2011)

I do not think the tranny will shift to neutral when in manual mode, so when on a steep hill, just slide the lever left into Manual. Once rolling, slide it right again.


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

RS LTZ said:


> I'd suggest test driving one for yourself in that situation to see how it would handle a stop on a steep incline though. Only you can make the decision whether the car is capable or not.


Also, pick nice wet day on a hill made of old slick bricks and see how much wheel spin you get!


----------



## TGreyCruze (Feb 21, 2011)

I live in the mountains and drive uphill all the time and i have zero problems going up hills. Its got plenty of torque and comes in at low rpms, just gotta make sure your above 2000-2500rpms and higher to get into the torque when the turbo wakes up.


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

You can keep up with traffic when going uphill, but it will chug when trying a passing maneuver going uphill. You need to use the manual mode and keep it in the right gear.


----------



## doc03 (May 18, 2011)

Zenman said:


> I test drove a 1.4t Cruze last week but it was all flat around the dealership. I live in San Francisco and I was wondering how the Cruze handles hills? I really liked how it handled and it was very quiet inside. I didn't drive on any freeways though so I don't know about that.


 
I live in eastern Ohio hill country and it handles them just fine. Last month I took a trip down in the West Virginia and Virginia mountain country and it handles those great also. I drove 700 miles and had an overall 33 MPG, that's with the 1.4 turbo with auto.


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

elwood58 said:


> I do not think the tranny will shift to neutral when in manual mode, so when on a steep hill, just slide the lever left into Manual. Once rolling, slide it right again.


Correct and confirmed.


----------

